# the balls in QJ pyraminx



## CubeDust (Feb 26, 2010)

I want to make my QJ pyraminx turn better.
Does taking the metal balls from there helps?
if yes, how can I do it??
if not, buy mefferts??


----------



## TemurAmir (Feb 26, 2010)

Taking out the ball bearings will also take out the clickiness of the turning since the balls do that. The ball bearings are there so the sides will click into place and it prevents maligning the sides. After taking them out though, you might get mis-alignments and it might lock up more. I have a mefferts pyraminx and I took out the ball bearings and I liked it more. The turning is very smooth and has no clickiness. 
If I don't feel lazy later today I'll edit my post to tell you how to take the ball bearings out. Btw Parity, you spelled "too" wrong . How did it make it worse?

EDIT: I'm done drinking my orange juice so I'll tell you how to take out the ball bearings if you want to. I'm not responsible for damaging your puzzle...
1. Get a flathead screwdriver or something similar. 
2. Pop a piece out of your pyraminx and find one of the ball bearings. There's a spring behind the ball which we're going to use to take it out.
3. Press down firmly on the part where the ball is. There might also be a plastic part surrounding the ball and you should press on that with your screwdriver. Release your pressure and the plastic part should pop up because of the spring behind the plastic. Pry out the plastic part and take out the ball and the spring. When you are pressing down on the plastic part, you might damage the plastic.
Another way: instead of pressing down, you can simply try prying out the plastic part with your screwdriver.
4. Repeat 2 and 3 until all the ball bearings are out. KEEP THE BALL BEARINGS IN CASE YOU WANT TO PUT THEM BACK IN THE PUZZLE.

EDIT2: +1 for what Ryan said, but the pyraminx I had was like almost broken and it was popping way too much and I think the ball bearings were effecting it.


----------



## Parity (Feb 26, 2010)

CubeDust said:


> I want to make my QJ pyraminx turn better.
> Does taking the metal balls from there helps?
> if yes, how can I do it??
> if not, buy mefferts??



Mefferts has the balls to.
I took them out and it made it worse.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Feb 26, 2010)

I removed about 6 balls from my pyraminx. It still aligns itself well, but it has a lighter click. 

Another advantage of leaving some is for competitions. If the face is exactly half way, you can mention that the ball bearing is in the middle, so you can tell.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 27, 2010)

the balls are the most important thing! It's no longer itself if you remove the balls.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 27, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> the balls are the most important thing! It's no longer itself if you remove the balls.


----------



## dannyz0r (Feb 27, 2010)

Daniel has made history hoho


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 27, 2010)

How do you make those?


----------



## Meep (Feb 27, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> How do you make those?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Feb 27, 2010)

balls are important. you don't want a failminx.


----------



## dbax0999 (Feb 27, 2010)

Pyraminx snap balls


----------



## NateG (Feb 27, 2010)

Keep your balls.


----------



## idpapro (Feb 27, 2010)

hehe, balls.....


----------



## (R) (Feb 27, 2010)

You said balls


----------



## Neo63 (Feb 27, 2010)

lolthread

Jai removed the balls of his edison pyraminx and he liked it, although it's much easier to +2 and he would've gotten NAR if it weren't for like three +2s


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 27, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> lolthread
> 
> Jai removed the balls of his edison pyraminx and he liked it, although it's much easier to +2 and he would've gotten NAR if it weren't for like three +2s



Jai removed Edison's balls???


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jun 24, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> Neo63 said:
> 
> 
> > lolthread
> ...



wow...


----------



## Kian (Jun 24, 2010)

"He's ball-less now!" "He doesn't have any balls, Cotton!"


----------



## RyanO (Jun 24, 2010)

I'd leave the ball bearings in. Taking them out will make your pyraminx sucky faster and QJ pyraminxs already go bad really fast.


----------

